# what aisle is castor oil in?!



## seeminglysweet (Jun 30, 2006)

I thought i would find castor oil at the grocery store but I can't seem to find it.

What aisle have you found castor oil in at the stores?


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 30, 2006)

the refined castor oil is in the laxative section.


----------



## amorette (Jun 30, 2006)

seeminglysweet said:
			
		

> I thought i would find castor oil at the grocery store but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> What aisle have you found castor oil in at the stores?


 
the laxative aisle  -- remember the original usage for castor oil...


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 30, 2006)

Wal-Mart sells it dirt cheap, $1.97 in the pharmacy section where the laxatives are.


----------

